# Question about installing OTA antennas



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I live 15 miles north of the baltimore HD transmitters and I can get those with a 50$ outside antenna from radio shack, just sitting on my deck. However, I'd love to get the washington DC locals (about 50 miles south) and the harrisburg/lancaster locals (about 40 miles north). I work in DC and I am from Pittsburgh originally, so I'd love to see the Steelers OTA -- I used to be able to get them OTA with just rabbit ears.

my latitude is 39.46677 and my longitude is 76.46239 and my elevation is 11 degrees 15'

I have my antenna presently on a raised deck on the west side of my house which because my house is only 1 1/2 stories, is only a few feet below the roof anyway. 

Can I get the channels I want with an OTA antenna, and if so, do I need to have it professionally installed or can I just put the antenna out on one of the fence supports on a mast and get pretty much the same results? I'm willing to get a prof installed antenna, if what I want is feasible, but I'm also willing to DIY if i can. I'm just not sure, and before I even ask an antenna installation company I thought I'd ask here.

BTW, I do have a lot of trees and hills around.
thanks


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Have you tried putting the antenna you have on a short pole and turning it toward the channels you want. A $50 outdoor RS antenna should give some indication of what is possible and then you could make improvements from there. I know it is flat in the part of the country where you live although there are certainly tall buildings. Here in far West Texas 40 or 50 miles is considered practically close to the transmitters. As far as whether to do it yourself, only you can decide how comfortable you are working with an antenna pole, etc. The telescoping masts make for a easier installation in many cases, as you can mount the antenna at a low height and then raise the mast from a short ladder. Good Luck, it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually, I'm in the country, so no tall buildings though lots and lots of tall trees and some hills. The antenna I presently have is small -- like 4" by 6" and I don't think it can pull in more than it does.

I'm willing to buy an antenna and try the install myself, but I've never done one before, though I have put up a dish or two. I was quoted 580$ by one antenna company for an antenna to do what I want.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

sansha said:


> My latitude is 39.46677 and my longitude is 76.46239.
> Can I get the channels I want with an OTA antenna?


I doubt it.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You should be able to get All the major networks and CW digitally OTA.

Look at www.antennaweb.org and www.TVFool.com for comparison of potential reception.

What channels do you want, some of the channels I want are not OTA.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like the washington as well as the baltimore locals and hopefully also lancaster PA locals. 

My dish locals from baltimore are not HD, and having seen the locals on HD OTA, I just want to get the washington dc news feeds and the steelers OTA from lancaster


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

sansha,

If you go to the tvfool.com web site, I have found that one to be teh most visual representation of what's possible for me. You can also learn from there how to download some plug-ins for google earth that will very graphically show you what stations are within reach. I have a Channel Master CM4228 on a 20' mast at the gable end of my house. With no amplification I am getting positive locks and good service from stations about 40-45 miles away and I'm shooting through some pretty heavy tree coverage. Because the DC stations and Lancaster stations are (I am guessing... I haven't looked this up yet) in significantly different directions from you, you will probably need a directional antenna with a rotator. 

Before you do ANYTHING, however, you should go to those 2 web sites that Jim5506 posted. They will give you a lot of information. You need to know if the stations are UHF or VHF and how far they are and how powerful of a signal they are putting out. Ideally, for the distances you are talking about, any antenna is probably going to need to be higher than your roof. For UHF especially.... height and line-of-sight are your friends.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I've looked at both those sites and I understand those, and I have looked at a lot of antennas. I need some recommendations on good antennas, and whether I should go for a pro install and what prices are reasonable. I was quoted $580 for an antenna installation. Is that reasonable? And if I install it myself are there recommendations for easy antennas to install and where to order them? I'm not sure what accessories to order with an antenna, so I'd prefer a kit if I'm going to DIY, because they all seem to offer all these "options" and I'm not sure what is needed. There don't seem to be too many installers around here, I've only gotten the one estimate.


----------

